# Toolbar missing for quoting



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a clue as to why when I go to quote a poster, I have no option toolbar. the only thing it says is "Source" "Normal", for font and "Size"


----------



## benswholehogbbq (Jun 29, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Does anyone have a clue as to why when I go to quote a poster, I have no option toolbar. the only thing it says is "Source" "Normal", for font and "Size"


Dont know. Seems to work here.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 29, 2010)

BensWholeHogBBQ said:


> Dont know. Seems to work here.


Seems to work for me also. I'd try to log-off and reboot your PC, then login again. If this doesn't help, report it


----------



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> Seems to work for me also. I'd try to log-off and reboot your PC, then login again. If this doesn't help, report it


Tried rebooting, tried firefox and internet explorer several times, I cant even post a pic to show what I mean


----------



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Tried rebooting, tried firefox and internet explorer several times, I cant even post a pic to show what I mean


The stuff works but its not visibly there.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 29, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> The stuff works but its not visibly there.


I have reported the problem, thanks for your help.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2010)

This is getting funkier...when I click on the quotes for Richoso1 it keeps bringing up BensWholeHogBBQ's post.

I cleared my cookies, internet files and still no luck, gonna try another boot, but a hardboot


----------



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> This is getting funkier...when I click on the quotes for Richoso1 it keeps bringing up BensWholeHogBBQ's post.
> 
> I cleared my cookies, internet files and still no luck, gonna try another boot, but a hardboot


After the hardboot I noticed I was still logged into the forum, I logged out then back in and it seems fine now....stil dont know what happened.


----------

